# Dog catching hens



## tlr (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong plce first. I put under pheasants. What can I do to keep my lab from catching hens. I was out on Christmas day and she caught 3 hens. The cover was thick, but it makes me sad to see the birds caught. When she brings them to me they are alive but injured and surely die. Is ther anything that I can do?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Is there anything that I can do?


No. Hens are more likely to hold tight than roosters and sometimes they get caught. It's not intentional, it's just the way it is.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Hunting public land, I'd just leave em lay. When on private land if possible, I'd leave them with the landowner. It's not exactly by the book but I hate to see the birds wasted.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

give them to gfp


----------



## royy2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Hunt wild birds.


----------

